# Caravans, oh my soul is on the run, over land.



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm flying, 
Two parts fun
One on my own
Just stretching past my walking boots
Feeling the moss in my hands

Cartwheeling in my mind at the slightest sound
God knows I'd love to die
It's not loneliness anymore
Abandon...
But wild extasy in madness

My friend's alone


----------

